# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  تجدد المطالبه ...الكوتا ..

## منار المومني

تستجمع الهيئات النسائية جهودها في الثلاثة أيام المقبلة قبل 21 الشهر الجاري الموعد الرسمي لبدء الترشيح للانتخابات البرلمانية القادمة لجهة أقناع الحكومة بزيادة عدد المقاعد المخصصة للسيدات في البرلمان القادم.

وقالت الأمينة العامة للجنة الوطنية لشؤون المرأة سيكون موضوع الانتخابات البرلمانية على جدول اجتماع اللجنة غداً الأربعاء وسيتم مناقشة الخطوات التي ستتبع من أجل متابعة المذكرة التي بدأت الهيئات بجمع تواقيع عليها لحث  الحكومة على تخصيص 20%  أي 12 مقعداً من مقاعد مجلس النواب للنساء أسوة في قانون البلديات".
وأكدت خضر تعليقاً على التجاوب الرسمي مع هذا المطلب : بأن ما زال هناك وقتاً أمام الحكومة للقيام بهذه الخطوة وإذا تعذر وقي حالة تعذر ذلك لأي سبب نطالب بزيادة العدد إلى 12 مقعداً مع تخصيص مقعد واحد لكل محافظة ضمن آلية عادلة وملائمة لطريقة احتساب الأصوات للفوز بالمقاعد"

ويتوافق هذا الطرح مع ما الجدل الذي دار قبل أشهر حول بروز توجه حكومي -وفقاً لمصادر إعلامية- لرفع عدد مقاعد الكوتا النسائية في مجلس النواب من ستة إلى 12 مقعدا، ابتداء من البرلمان المقبل ، وأن النية الحكومية تتجه نحو منح مقعد نسائي لكل محافظة من محافظات المملكة ألاثني عشر بالإضافة إلى  طريقة احتساب الفائزات على حساب الكوتا ستختلف عن الطريقة السابقة.

 وتعهدت ممثلات وممثلو الهيئات النسائية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والشخصيات العامة من مواطنين ومواطنات، على التوقيع على هذه المذكرة الذي ما زال الباب مفتوحاً للتوقيع عليها وحالت عطلة العيد من التجاوب المطلوب للتوقيع عليها بحسب خضر.

وبالإضافة إلى زيادة عدد المقاعد تطالب الهيئات أيضاً إعادة النظر بطريقة احتساب الكوتا، لأن تجربة الكوتا السابقة التي بدأ تطبيقها في الانتخابات السابقة 2003 رسخت عدم قناعة الهيئات النسائية بنتائج تلك التجربة التي بحسب خضر لا ينسجم مع محور زيادة مشاركة المرأة في الحياة العامة والسياسية الوارد في الإستراتيجية الوطنية للمرأة، كما أنه بمثل هذا العدد في المرة السابقة وبنفس طريقة الاحتساب فإن فرص المحافظات الكبرى التي تتوافر فيها التجربة السياسية للمرأة بشكل أوضح أقل للتمثيل النسائي في البرلمان"

وجاء هذا تأكيداً للنقد السابق الذي تعرضت له  الكوتا النسائية النيابية بشكل مستمر ومكثف منذ ظهور نتائج المجلس النيابي السابق الذي أفرز 5 سيدات من أصل 6 من محافظات صغيرة حتى أن محافظة الطفيلة كان نصيبها سيدتين، وتركز الانتقاد على تكريس الكوتا بالشكل المطبق حالياًَ لفوز النساء من المحافظات والدوائر الصغيرة والتي دأبت القطاعات النسائية والنشاطات وخصوصاً في العاصمة على انتقاد تمكن سيدات المحافظات من الفوز بمقعد نيابي بمئات الأصوات وفشل سيدات العاصمة ومراكز المحافظات الكبرى كالعاصمة و إربد رغم حصولهن على ألفين صوت وأكثر.

وفي هذا السياق أثبت دراسة للباحث موسى الشيخاني هذه الفرضيات مبينة أن دوائر الكرك والطفيلة هي أكثر الدوائر حظاً بضمان فوز مرشحات سيدات وفقاً للصيغة الحالية للكوتا النيابية موصية السيدات المهتمات بالمطالبة بزيادة النسبة إلى 20%.

وبينت خضر إن من شأن هذه المطالبة بأن تحفز الجو العام لرفع مستوى القناعة بأهمية مشاركة المرأة السياسية في الانتخابات ودللت على ذلك بتجربة البلديات التي خصص فيها 20% للسيدات وعلى أرض الواقع فازت 25 سيدة عن طريق التنافس في البلديات بالإضافة إلى مقاعد الكوتا"
واعتبرت المذكرة، أن الإبقاء على القرار السابق لا يتناسب وما حققته نساء الأردن من إنجازات وما تميزن به من كفاءة في خدمة الوطن والمواطنين.

ووفقاً لتقييم الخبراء والمواطنين لأداء ممثلات الكوتا النسائية الست في مجلس النواب الرابع عشر معتبرين أن الأداء كان أقل من الطموح، ولم يستطعن المحافظة على الزخم الذي بدأته توجان فيصل أول امرأة أردنية منتخبة في  المجلس النيابي عام 1993.
بالمقابل دافعت "نساء الكوتا" عن موقفهن واعتبرن أنهن وضعن أسسا جيدة لأمور مستقبلية، وهذا ما أكدته نتائج لدراسة أجراها الدكتور محمد المصالحة أمين عام مجلس النواب السابق بأن أداء سيدات الكوتا كان يضاهي بل ويزيد عن أداء زملائهن النواب، دون تناسي أن أداء المجلس بالمجمل لم يكن بالمستوى المطلوب سواء على مستوى النواب أو السيدات النواب فيه. 
ويمكن تمييز مشاركة المرأة في الانتخابات بين مستويين الأول مستوى المشاركة النسائية في الترشيح للانتخابات (1989 - 1997) حيث جرت ثلاثة انتخابات عامة للمجالس النيابية الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر. 

هذا وبدأ العمل بالكوتا النسائية من خلال قانون الانتخاب المؤقت الحالي للانتخاب"الصوت الواحد" بهدف إفساح المجال أمام المرأة لدخول  المجلس النيابي وإقناع المواطن غير المعتاد على انتخاب امرأة لتمثيله والمواطنات على الانتخاب النوعي بدل الانصياع لرأي العائلة على أهمية انتخاب المرشح الكفؤ سواء كان رجلاً أم  امرأة، علما أنه سمح لها بالاقتراع والترشيح لأول مرة عام 1974.

----------

